# Mac OSX to Windows 2003 SBS



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Help! I've got about a dozen Mac OSX clients connecting via UAM to a Microsoft Windows 2003 SBS Server. It works great... but they keep getting disconnected! I changed the autodisconnect parameter in the registry of the SBS to ffffff per Microsoft's suggestion, but no help. If anyone has any advice or ideas, I'd appreciate it!

This is from the Windows error log:


> Event Type:	Error
> Event Source:	MACSRV
> Event Category:	None
> Event ID:	12061
> ...


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*I recommend trying http://www.macwindows.com from what I have seen on that website they deal with and look at issues that seem similar to yours. That is my advice, hope this helps.*


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I've done a lot of reading there, and they do have a lot of suggestions. I've turned off autodisconnect per their suggestions but that doesn't seem to have made much of a difference. It's a great site, though. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Foresee (Nov 19, 2005)

Will this help with the MACSRV Time Out Disconnect's?

net config server /autodisconnect:-1

support.microsoft.com kb;en-us;138365

The article applies to WinNT - Win2K but the command is still valid on our 2003 Servers.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

try using DAVE 5.01 to connect to the windows servers by installing it on the Mac.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16005&vid=145029


----------

